

Show HN: Triage Ebola like an Expert - mishmax
http://ebola.snapdx.co

======
mishmax
Hi everyone - I built this tool with a couple of doctors and an infectious
disease expert. We realized CDC protocols for handling Ebola were complex and
wanted to put some simplicity to it, without losing on the medical rigour. Now
anyone in the world can triage ebola almost like an expert.

Would be curious to hear if you like this format of answering medical
questions. We're considering expanding it and doing it for more common
conditions (flu, pregnancy, etc..).

~~~
saamm
I enjoyed how simple this was to use!

~~~
mishmax
Thanks, that was the goal :). The official guidelines can be found here
([http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/hcp/case-
definition.html](http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/hcp/case-definition.html)). And
while they're great, they're not really usable. It's a ton to read through.

We wanted to go with a "Don't make me think" approach.

